# Erfahrung mit BikeAlpin ?



## schummi (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, nächstes Jahr eine Bike&Ice Tour über www.bikealpin.de zubuchen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Unternehmen ? Hat jemand schon eine Bike&Ice Tour durchgeführt ?

Feedback wäre toll


----------



## Danlen (12. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe vor 3 Jahren eine GPS Transalp über Bikealpin durchgeführt.
War ein absolut reibungsloser Ablauf, Unterkünfte waren toll. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüsse Danlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (12. November 2009)

Vorbehaltlos zu empfehlen!!!!


----------



## passatvr5 (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

kann mich meinen "Vorschreibern" nur anschliessen. Alles bestsns gelaufen. 

Habe letztes Jahr auch eine GPS selfguided Transalp mit 4 Personen bei bikeAlpin gemacht.

Fragen im Vorfeld wurden per email meist gleichtägig beantwortet. Hotels super, Rücktransport perfekt organisert.

2010 ist die nächste Tour mit bikeAlpin geplant.

Nur zu !!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## diemerstein (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

kann den Veranstalter uneingeschränkt empfehlen. War bereits mehrmals mit bikealpin unterwegs (Rennrad, MTB, bike and ice) und werde 2010 ebenfalls eine bike&ice-Tour buchen. Nur positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## tvaellen (12. November 2009)

hier habe ich schon mal alles Relevante geschrieben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4304851&postcount=3
sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Uphillerer (12. November 2009)

mei o mei. Wenn ich das hier lese:



tvaellen schrieb:


> Da gab es bis auf zwei kleine Punkte nichts zu verbessern
> Diese waren: im (sehr urigen) Hotel in Sur-En mussten wir ein bisschen aufs Essen warten und das Hotel am Gardasee war nicht so der Hit, obwohl es 4 Sterne hatte.
> .


 

weiss ich jetzt schon, dass ich niemals mit bikealpin fahren würde. Wäre für so etwas definitiv nicht die richtige Zielgruppe.


----------



## trhaflhow (12. November 2009)

bin vor 3 jahren rennrad transalp mit bike alpin gefahren
absolut empfehlenswert

ach ja doch ein kritikpunkt, es hat einen tag geregnet und einen teilnehmer fand ich unsympathisch


----------



## sipaq (13. November 2009)

Ich war dieses Jahr mit BikeAlpin von Schwangau an den Gardasee unterwegs. Lief alles einwandfrei und problemlos. Netter Guide, nette Leute, gute Hotels, guter Service. Ich würde wieder bei denen buchen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. November 2009)

Oh mann, wirklich niemand da, der was schlechtes zu berichten hat


----------



## beat (13. November 2009)

Na ja, BikeAlpin ist ja schließlich auch so ein bisschen der Branchenprimus - da darf man schon auch sehr gute Qualität erwarten, gelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timstruppi (15. November 2009)

Ich fuhr 2005 eine Transalp von Schwangau nach Riva und da war auch alles super


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2009)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Oh mann, wirklich niemand da, der was schlechtes zu berichten hat



Doch, ich!
2000 ist mir der Reifen Riva geplatzt (Felgenbremse nach Adrenalina- Downhill)

Nein ohne Quatsch, kannst du nehmen, sind Profis und es passt alles!
Habe denen sogar meinen Freundin anvertraut..


----------



## stöber (20. November 2009)

Ebenfalls absolut 

Wir sind letzten Juli mit denen gefahren! Top Organisation und Unterkünfte sehr gut!

Die Bike & Ice guided der Hans-Jörg soweit ich weiß! Den hatten wir auch als Guide. Super Typ mit dem es echt nicht langweilig wird!!

Tja, sorry aber auch ich habe nichts negatives zu berichten. Ausser das es meinen Mitfahrer nach dem zweiten Tag mit ner Magen-Darm Grippe flachgelegt hat! Aber ob das an BikeAlpin lag....man weiß es nicht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. November 2009)

stöber schrieb:


> Tja, sorry aber auch ich habe nichts negatives zu berichten. Ausser das es meinen Mitfahrer nach dem zweiten Tag mit ner Magen-Darm Grippe flachgelegt hat! Aber ob das an BikeAlpin lag....man weiß es nicht




Immerhin mal ein Anfang 

Tut mir leid für Deinen Mitfahrer. 
Ist immer ein Horror von mir, dass ich kurz vor oder während dem AlpenX krank werde.


----------

